# guivre/guivret



## tchlab

Como se puede traducir este adjetivo? 

"un rivage de *guivres *dédorées"


----------



## Paquita

Para mí "guivre" no significa nada...


----------



## tchlab

guivre es un serpiente que esta representado comiendo un a hombre. ("heraldique")


----------



## Paquita

Je le connais sous le nom de "vouivre" mais pour le traduire...


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Paquita,

*Guivre* figura en varios diccionarios


----------



## Paquita

Pardon pour mon ignorance ....


----------



## Tximeleta123

Paquit& said:


> Pardon pour mon ignorance ....


 

¡Pues ya somos dos! 

¿Podríais decirme cómo se llama en castellano?

Gracias


----------



## Tximeleta123

Acabo de encontrarlo yo misma.

*Guivernos* (dragones heráldicos)


----------



## camargo

Lluviosas tardes:
Por favor, tengo problemas con el término "guivret"
Ni lo encuentro traducido ni sé cómo adaptarlo, considerando el significado de Guivre: serpiente o sierpe, Guivret: ....
Qué sería, una pequeña serpiente? Una cría? Hembra, macho? Alguien lo sabe?
Muchas gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Teniendo en cuenta de que se trata de un ser fantástico, no sé qué sexo ni edad darle. 
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/guivre

Viene guivré, pero no guivret.

Se encuentra en internet Guivret, como apellido.

La terminación -et sería, seguramente, un diminutivo, pero puede ser por la talla, o por la edad.

Por favor, danos el contexto + la frase, por una parte porque es obligatorio (norma 5), y por otra, es realmente necesario aquí.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## camargo

Gèvy, se trata de personajes que aparecen y desaparecen de repente en una especie de fábula surrealista. Antes aparecieron "Les Guivres" (las sierpes) y dieron su discurso, que sería inútil transcribir porque no tiene ninguna relación con el término en sí, ahora aparece "La vieille guivre (avec son guivret)". 
Voilá.
Y gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Hola camargo:

Si viene "la vielle guivre avec son guivret", el "guivret" podría ser su retoño.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## camargo

Me gusta lo de retoño, pensaba cría, pero quizás retoño sea mejor.
Lo que me quedó claro es que es un diminutivo.
Muchas Gracias.


----------



## jprr

Bonsoir Camargo,

Sur internet je ne trouve pour Guivret que des références à "Erec et Enide" roman de Chrétien de Troyes auteur du XIIIème siècle - c'est un personage, dont le nom peut du reste être partiellement en relation avec le sens ci-dessous.

Plus intéressant dans le contexte que tu donnes : guivre ou vouivre qui a une signification en héraldique ... plutôt un *dragon* qu'un serpent
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vouivre

S'agissant d'un terme d'héraldique, il est possible que le mot soit utilisé pour sa valeur symbolique, et que le guivret soit effectivement le rejeton de la vieille guivre...
En espérant que cela t'aide un peu.


----------



## camargo

jprr
vi la página, lindas ilustraciones, sin duda guivre es serpiente o sierpe que significa lo mismo pero con una connotación más adecuada al texto (leyenda de Merlín, etc). Como vouivre, viene de vípere, lat.
Merci bien


----------



## Tina.Irun

Sí, está relacionado con la serpiente:
_"La guivre est, en roman, un serpent ou bien un javelot ou une flèche en forme de serpent."_

"Guivret" sería el diminutivo.
ref.:http://www.alyon.org/InfosTechniques/theses/guillaume_kichenin/partie2.pdf


----------



## Paquita

Mira si no sería deformación de vouivre

de Wikipedia http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vouivre




> *Orthographe variable *
> L'orthographe de Vouivre varie beaucoup selon les légendes. On trouve *guivre*, *wivre*. On trouve, en Franche-Comté, le nom de « vouire » pour vouivre, ce qui semble plus proche de la racine primitive. Certains considèrent le mot « Vouivre » comme berrichon. Dans le patois bourguignon, une "Vouivre", ou une « Vivre », désignait une jeune fille résolue et vive.


----------



## NeoBlackhawk

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola,

Estoy leyendo ¨Le roman de Tristan et Iseut¨ y en el tercer capitulo describen a un dragón así:

Il avait la tête d'une _guivre_,

¿Que significa _guivre_?, se que puede ser un animal, ¿Pero cual?

Gracias...


----------



## timpeac

Un type de dragon. Google offre des exemples (souvent en anglais, désolé) mais il semble que les auteurs français médiévaux étaient particulièrement friands de cet animal.

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=guivre&meta=

Edit - il semble que des fils ont été fusionnés - pour être clair, je ne répondais qu'au message précendent !


----------



## NeoBlackhawk

Mille fois merci...


----------

